# Live Kidney Donor For My Daughter



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Its been a long time since I have been here - still cant get on here on my home computer..but at least theres work 

I have posted on facebook a new group "Live Kidney Donor for Jordanne Nazaroff". Our short story is up there and I will be updating periodically as news happens. My daughter is 15 and we are almost ready to be put on the BC Transplant list to get a new kidney. She has been sick for a very long time and this is great news for us. There are two lists, the deceased list and the live donor list. We are a very private family, but I wanted to put our story out there and let everyone know that we are also keeping our eyes out for a live donor. Donors must be 18 years of age (adult) and healthy. The transplant organization will not compromise anyone else's health regardless of what the problem is that you have. 

Thank you.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck to Jordanne. I hope the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Best of luck and good wishes for a speedy and happy ending!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck. I remember that you wrote about your daughter before. She was doing some amazing things at the time, despite her poor health. I hope that you find a donor soon. 

By the way, I wasn't able to find your Facebook page. Can you post a link?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope all goes well and you find one soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.124196,-123.162348


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats the actual facebook page, I tried to find it and couldn't. Hope all goes well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope everything works out for your daughter and your family.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

behind you 100% gwen! hope all is well in the future..


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hmmmmm....when you search "Live Donor ...." does it not come up? why oh why am i so computer illiterate? lol..ill get it..and post when i get it...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx for all your messages. I really appreciate them.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

ben, you are added to this group..can you help me to see how others can be a part of it? Do they have to go through my account first as I set up the group? If so, Im thinking add me as a friend - Gwynneth Naz - then you can add the group. ???? I have all the privacy settings to public..for anyone to view.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/273701309370538/members/#!/groups/273701309370538/
is that it?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Tom, your added...now how did you do that? lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a place on the right that request add as friend. Click it.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235316,-123.185256


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx april!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> Tom, your added...now how did you do that? lol


 I just clicked the request.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Got it gwen!!!!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

best of luck with your daughter, hopefully your family can find a compatible donor quickly. My father had kidney issues for a long time and was actually on dialysis for a year before he got his transplant and as it turned out my uncle was a perfect match and became his donor. With your daughter still being a child I'm sure she will be fast tracked through the list. My father started his recovery within hours of the surgery as he finally had a properly functioning kidney for the first time in years and the colour in his face as well as his energy level and stamina came right back very quickly. I hope your daughter a quick and speedy recovery. Best of luck. 

And don't worry about the operation, the kidney transplant surgery has become almost routine and my father was in and out of the O.R. very quickly. The surgery was actually harder on my uncle being the donor than my dad being the recipient.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

All the best to your daughter and your family.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

That is great your dad is doing so well! Thx for your story! Its scary to go through but great to hear happy endings, thank you!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Thx again everyone for all the support. I have a little story..which to be honest, despite the fact that I was somewhat irresponsible, I am sure Jordanne will remember the experience for a long time to come. 

When the time came for Jordanne to start on dialysis, back in Sept 2011, we had a little dilema in that we live in a somewhat small basement suite. The supplies for the dialysis treatment monthly include an IV pole, and about 80+ boxes of different types of solutions. We had no space so I decided to put her in my bedroom with me, and empty her bedroom out so that the supplies could go in there. The first 3 months were kind of hellish..but eventually Jordanne got used to the dialysis routine and wanted back into her bedroom. Unfortnuately she didnt have a bed and I wasnt in the position to buy one at that point, but we moved most of the boxes out into the kitchen and the rest down the hallway lining the walls. She grabbed a sleeping bag and pillows and started camping out in her room. She has been camping for over a month and now had decided she wants a bed again. Last night we went to IKEA in Richmond. We had intended on getting two small twin mattresses but realized they are quite thin so Jordanne decided she wanted a queen bed...so, having a car...and not being totally prepared..we bought the queen mattress. lol..it was vacuumed wrapped and looked like a sausage..and I decided I could get it into the car. After 30 min of struggling, laughing, dropping the damn thing (pouring rain out), it rolls away, and trying to ram the thing in the car, I finally got it into a position that it fit....the only problem was that Jordnne now had to go into the trunk of the car! She hysterically laughed for 45 min as we drove from Richmond to Langley..

I know this was unsafe..but with my slow safe driving we made it home without any issues. I have to say though.. it was one of the funniest things ever! 

With regards to the mattress, once we put it in her room, cut off the plastic, the thing blew up like a balloon being pumped full of air. For a single gal with no day to day help, and only a car, IKEA rocks for making things simple for us folks!


----------

